

Ask HN: Getting started with Python for web development - tuhin

I am an Interface Designer by profession. Lately I have been trying to teach myself to teach programing language.<p>The only prior experience I have is a bit of C, just enough Php to get through to make WP themes from scratch and just finished the MIT OCW 6.0 along with the book How to Think Like a Computer Scientist.<p>Also I know basic MySQL, thanks to my job as an Analyst for over a year.<p>Now I would like to get started with exposing myself to the part of building apps even if they are the most basic ones. Where should I begin with Web development using Python? (I know Php should have been the logical choice but I am just in love with Python for some reason; seems just <i>right</i> to me than C or Php)<p>A point to note is that I am highly inclined for Pylons framework over Django because a project on which I want to work on later with other serious/experienced programmers requires it due to its sheer scale. I do not expect to be doing the same level of coding as them but at least I can help them when I am done with the design and UX part of the app.<p>Should I go for a basic thing like web.py and learn the building blocks or choose Pylons? Please keep in mind my understanding of server side programming, MVC etc is very limited.
======
swanson
I would take a look at Flask. It is great for small applications. Read the
quickstart guide ([http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/quickstart/#a-minimal-
applicatio...](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/quickstart/#a-minimal-
application)). Follow the tutorial for making a blog
(<http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/tutorial/introduction/>).

After that you will know how to do URL routing, rendering views/templates, and
making database calls -- the backbones of making a web application.

------
personalcompute
Django and Pylons will both introduce you to a lot of advanced concepts that I
would imagine to be very confusing to someone not familiar with programming.
I'd recommend you first learn Python more fully before you start working with
a framework. In fact, at this point I would recommend practicing with
traditional desktop scripts as opposed to anything on the web, but using CGI
may actually be a better choice in getting you down the path you want to go
faster.

------
lovskogen
I'm also an interface designer, wanting to learn Python to make stuff. We're
in the same boat! I'm reading Head First Python, a real newbie book. My
knowledge just contains HTML and CSS, so I'm _really_ starting from scratch.

Would love to see your progress and learn from it.

@lovskogen

~~~
tuhin
If it makes you feel any better, my knowledge of C and Php is of no real use.
Also the entire idea of Frameworks with URL templating, MVC is too irritating
when I want to know how and why something is happening.

There has to be a book that teaches it from the perspective of a beginner.
Wish someone could answer that.

~~~
lovskogen
I read my Python Head First when I got the time. I fiddled around with the
IDLE editor, doing some basic lists in sqlite3 and some logic/math on some
integers and string.

But I really want to do the WEB stuff. So I've sat myself a goal of posting a
web form into a database and then retrieving that info somewhere else, seems
like a feasable task.

------
elg0nz
Actually, you should just do it. The polls tutorial is reply well written, and
I am a firm believer that the best way to learn something is by hacking some
project out of it. Good luck !

------
mathnode
I found this quite handy: <http://docs.python.org/howto/webservers.html>

I am a cgibin kind of person.

